# UKBFF South Coast Priority Tickets



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Once again this year I am doing the discounted tickets for the UKBFF show in Portsmouth on 18th April.

The full price is £15 on the door and I am doing them for £13 with a priority seating area in the middle of the hall at the front.

People who go to this show will know it is a sell out and seating is very important for getting a good view.

I am also competing again this year.

If you click on this link you can buy them from my mates site (he has a shop in bristol that sells protein etc) also if you buy the tickets from the site he will give you an extra 10% off any product there.

I've cleared this with Lorian as Protein Zone is a site sponsor.

The tickets will be bought in bulk towards the end of March and sent out 2 weeks before the show so you dont lose them.

I will send them myself by recorded delivery and so there's a £1 surcharge on the tickets so doesnt matter if you buy 10 or 1 ticket you only pay £1 for the postage

So basically the same as last year but you get an extra discount on supplements as well.

:thumb:

BUY TICKETS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Once again this year I am doing the discounted tickets for the UKBFF show in Portsmouth on 18th April.
> 
> The full price is £15 on the door and I am doing them for £13 with a priority seating area in the middle of the hall at the front.
> 
> ...


i was going to get 10 but then realised i would be dissapointed with the standard in some of the classes.... :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i was going to get 10 but then realised i would be dissapointed with the standard in some of the classes.... :whistling:


Masters?

Thats the one you worry about now isnt it?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nice one tom, was a good turn out last year

paul in the masters and tom in the physique classes

this i gotta see


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> nice one tom, was a good turn out last year
> 
> paul in the masters and tom in the *REAL *classes
> 
> this i gotta see


LMAO :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dammit I'll be on my honeymoon. I wanted to goto the next show in the south somewhere!!

Is there anything coming up before April?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Dammit I'll be on my honeymoon. I wanted to goto the next show in the south somewhere!!
> 
> Is there anything coming up before April?


NABBA portsmouth, usually the 1st/2nd week of april....

nothing before i think in the south


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Masters?
> 
> Thats the one you worry about now isnt it?


not yet mate not yet.......although didn't someone mistake you for a master competitor 4 yrs ago.....:laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Dammit I'll be on my honeymoon. I wanted to goto the next show in the south somewhere!!
> 
> Is there anything coming up before April?


not before april mate,

May 1st dude is the Nabba SE at Hayes so only 40 min drive from you dude.. I'll more than likely be competing


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe doing the backstage Pics again...will know soon

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one Tom!

Are you planning to do the nationals this year out of interest?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet.. I shall be there to attend.. Say hello this time people so I know who you are!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Nice one Tom!
> 
> Are you planning to do the nationals this year out of interest?


Ill have to see as Im getting married in August.

I want to but may be difficult


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

The only option is to pay £2 for postage and paypal the only method of payment?


----------



## acfour (Nov 8, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> The only option is to pay £2 for postage and paypal the only method of payment?


Hi Sphinx,

I've just updated the shipping so it is £1 only it was calucating it at £1 per ticket which was wrong it should be okay now.

Also Paypal accounts arent required if you click 'Continue' And pay by credit or debit card you can simply use any major card to pay without having a paypal account.


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

acfour said:


> Hi Sphinx,
> 
> I've just updated the shipping so it is £1 only it was calucating it at £1 per ticket which was wrong it should be okay now.
> 
> Also Paypal accounts arent required if you click 'Continue' And pay by credit or debit card you can simply use any major card to pay without having a paypal account.


Thanks for that will give it another go tomorow!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the priority tickets will be on sale until the last week of March, Ive only bought 100 this year so when they are gone thats it and you'll have to fight other bbing folk for the other seats.

100 may sound a lot but consider all the people coming with me and the other guys who are competing and it will soon be nothing.

Ive bought 20 for my mates and family.

This will be an awesome show as always.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

acfour said:


> Hi Sphinx,
> 
> I've just updated the shipping so it is £1 only it was calucating it at £1 per ticket which was wrong it should be okay now.
> 
> Also Paypal accounts arent required if you click 'Continue' And pay by credit or debit card you can simply use any major card to pay without having a paypal account.


I bought 3x yesterday however it had £0 as shipping??? I will give Tom the £1 on the day though.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm so going to the one in hayes gettin my ticket on wednesday


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just out of interest what is the basic running of a show. i have never been b4 and would like to go to 1.

Just find it a bit daunting knowing i will have to go solo and dont know anyone else in the scene.

Another thing that might put me off if with my 16.5" arms will look like a pathetic wannabe lol.

so just a basic idea of what happens would be cool and how long the day is etc and how its run?

Adz


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haimer said:


> I bought 3x yesterday however it had £0 as shipping??? I will give Tom the £1 on the day though.


just spoke to my mate, there was a problem with the shipping so now he's adding a '£1 shipping' product which you can buy at the same time to rectify that.

Haimer - I'll let you off the £1. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ADZ7 said:


> Just out of interest what is the basic running of a show. i have never been b4 and would like to go to 1.
> 
> Just find it a bit daunting knowing i will have to go solo and dont know anyone else in the scene.
> 
> ...


Adz

I would definately recommend you attend a show like portsmouth as its one of the better run ones in the country and always has a good turnout and Paul Smith brings a Pro bber every year to do a guest spot.

Last year there were tons of competitors and this caused it to run on a bit but normally the dya starts at 12pm and finishes at 9pm.

Ronny Rockel will also be doing a seminar between the morning and evening show so lots going on. PLus theres something for the kids in the form of a kids posing comp (just tops off). My step daughter got up there last year and loved it as she got an easter egg as well.

DOnt worry about looking small, the thing is at bbing shows you will always get big guys but you also get comical small guys in the tightest tops you can imagine flaring their lats out. Providing you arent one of these you will not look stupid. Loads of people go to bbing shows and there is always a good atmosphere.

Plus for a few years now people from here have bought the tickets I sell for the priority seats and they end up sitting next to each other so you will run into a few of the faces from here as well.

Also, and I get this every year, dont be afraid to say high to me if you see me, loads of people sy after the show 'oh I saw you but didnt want to bother you'. Im always happy to say hello, just dont expect in depth conversation before pre judging as my mind will be pickled.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agree with Tom, defo the best show in the south on the calender


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you still have tickets Tom? For a fellow umpalumpa?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

yes mate theres tickets still available


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks 4 the reply tom will see what i can do regarding work etc but will maybe attend if i can,

I appreciate the response and not only yourself but loads of people have made me feel good about asking q on here so thanks hopefully will get to go

Adz


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

God - as mentioned previously my mate should be adding the £1 postage item soon so that will have to be purchased in addition to the tickets. tickets bought before this will be free postage.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im told that the postage option is now set up and you will have to purchase that item to get delivered.

Its on the same page as the tickets in a link apparently, so make sure you do purchase the postage as well.

Thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There are still around 20 tickets left for the VIP seating, just bumping this.

The tickets that have been bought already I will be sending out next week, all others will go as they are bought.

If you dont want to buy off the site then you can buy from me direct just PM me.


----------



## Gazaramataz (Jan 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> There are still around 20 tickets left for the VIP seating, just bumping this.
> 
> The tickets that have been bought already I will be sending out next week, all others will go as they are bought.
> 
> If you dont want to buy off the site then you can buy from me direct just PM me.


tom i'd be definately interested in two mate if they're available. Im a noobie so i dont think i have pm's available... either that or im a retard who cant work out how to do it :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

got my ticket for Hayes one can't wait


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gazaramataz said:


> tom i'd be definately interested in two mate if they're available. Im a noobie so i dont think i have pm's available... either that or im a retard who cant work out how to do it :lol:


you can buy them off the site in the link then mate


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You started sending them out yet Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The cut off for tickets is tomorrow so I am getting the invoices from my friend tomorrow and will send out recorded delivery the same day.

so you should have them by saturday


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dont forget mine biatch


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

p.s Sit me with Jamie please :wub:

On a serious these are always great seats at an awesome show so you'll be silly to miss out


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

EXCELLENT was wondering on the posting date. Good show especially with seats in the middle at the front


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> p.s Sit me with Jamie please :wub:
> 
> On a serious these are always great seats at an awesome show so you'll be silly to miss out


Yeah these are awesome seats! Gonna be a great show!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the seats arent reserved per ticket as in row A seat 1. What I tend to do is put notices on the seats saying reserved.

This year they will be reserved for tickets 150-250.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you get tickets off you on the day or is it just from the box office at the show itself?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Can you get tickets off you on the day or is it just from the box office at the show itself?


Im going to be so busy on show day its doubtful mate,

on show day it will be full price and you wont get the VIP seating.

Ive only got a few left PM me if you want some we can sort something out. The website should be clsoed to orders now as I wont be able to get the invocies to send out now its so close to the show.

I picked up all the invoices today so will be sending out for sure later. Ive just finished writing all the envelopes out and stuffing tickets. Nice job when carb depleted :cursing:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tom cheers for the tickets arrived today.Really looking forward to the show


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ours arrived but we missed it and the postman put EXACLTY what you wrote on our package on the delivery slip lol

wonder what he was thinking when writing that lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> ours arrived but we missed it and the postman put EXACLTY what you wrote on our package on the delivery slip lol
> 
> wonder what he was thinking when writing that lol


Well Baz wanted 'Barry Big Guns Pitts'

So I shortened it to 'Arm Pitts'


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Well Baz wanted 'Barry Big Guns Pitts'
> 
> So I shortened it to 'Arm Pitts'


and mine?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Important for all those that have bought tickets for VIP section.

Make sure you keep hold of your tickets as last year the attendants took them off people as they entered, make sure you keep the little tear off slip to prove you can sit in those seats.

Just remembered that this caused a bit of a stir last year.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> and mine?


I thought 'Kiwi Koala Bear' was quite nice actually.

Was going to write 'Briar Rabbit' (from childhood tales)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I thought 'Kiwi Koala Bear' was quite nice actually.
> 
> Was going to write 'Briar Rabbit' (from childhood tales)


hehehehe yea it wasnt bad....... lol tbh from you i would have expected worse


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Got my tickets through, thanks Tom!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Still haven't had mine through?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Still haven't had mine through?


Adam yours were sent yesterday as I didnt have the invoice until the weekend.

They should be there today or tomorrow


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Adam yours were sent yesterday as I didnt have the invoice until the weekend.
> 
> They should be there today or tomorrow


Awesome, cheers dude...ordered right at last min as totally forgot so thought that't be why.

See you on the day Tom


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks to all that bought tickets this year I will see you there.

Oh also to those that are going if you want to say hello please do so, its nice to put a name to a face/avatar and I get so many people saying after the show that they were going to say hi but didnt.

I may look evil and unapproachable at shows but thats just cos I've got my game face on and Im more than happy to say hello.

If you want conversation though I'd wait till after prejudging as I wont have eaten till then

See you all there guys and good luck to those others competing, unless of course you are in my class in which case hope your carb up REALLY fcuks up :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tickets arrived safely - thanks Tom :thumb:

The postman, puzzled, reading the name you wrote, asked "Are you Paddy Prodiver!?" :laugh:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Got the tix Tom, cheers for that mate.

Good luck in the last few days and catch ya on Sunday dude.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Tickets arrived safely - thanks Tom :thumb:
> 
> The postman, puzzled, reading the name you wrote, asked "Are you Paddy Prodiver!?" :laugh:


LOL didnt knwo what else to write as didnt have your cheque till after :lol:


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck with the show Tom and all.

What are the opening and reg times?

Daz


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

reg at 10.30 mate

show at 12 and 6


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> reg at 10.30 mate
> 
> show at 12 and 6


My tickets say pre-judging is at 1?

Anyway thanks Tom and best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The door's open at 12 but the show won't start until at least 1


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm getting there for about 1pm.. Hopefully get a seat this time in the Ukm section lol


----------

